# Next cycle advice



## Danny1403 (May 3, 2015)

Need some advice.

Just been off gym for 6 months and gone from 86kg to 70. I am going to bulk to about 80kg and then start a new cycle. Going to start buying stuff now tho in the meantime. The cycle will look like this

test - 500mg

rohm tren e - 400mg

boldenone/EQ - 300mg

and tbols maybe week 7 till week 9 at 50mg

cycle will be 12 weeks and i have 3 cycles that ive previously done. Test deca anadrol twice and test tren anadrol aswell.

What do you guys think of the cycle and what should i change? If you guys know any better tren brands let me know. I only do one cycle a year so want to make it count, need your feedback


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Danny1403 said:


> Need some advice.
> 
> Just been off gym for 6 months and gone from 86kg to 70. I am going to bulk to about 80kg and then start a new cycle. Going to start buying stuff now tho in the meantime. The cycle will look like this
> 
> ...


 You lost 16kg?? Fcking hell mate, that's quite a loss. If you're doing 1 cycle a year, and while off cycle, you lose that much weight/muscle, can I ask what the point of you doing a cycle is? It seems quite pointless to put in the work if you're unable to maintain anything that you work hard for.


----------



## Danny1403 (May 3, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> You lost 16kg?? Fcking hell mate, that's quite a loss. If you're doing 1 cycle a year, and while off cycle, you lose that much weight/muscle, can I ask what the point of you doing a cycle is? It seems quite pointless to put in the work if you're unable to maintain anything that you work hard for.


 I lose weight really really fast mate, i can usually maintain the weight if im going gym and eating after the cycles over. But this time i was completely off gym and eating only 1-2 shitty meals a day. I dont plan on taking a break after this though from the gym so hopefully just looking to gain gain gain from now on lol


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mate way 2 much going on for only your 2nd cycle, if ur looking at leaning out test e 300ml pw tren e 400pw for 12 weeks is more than enough. Get caber or prami in and eat celary to help with bp.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

If u want to bulk then maybe add dbol or drol in as a kickstart but if u haven't done tren b4 I wouldn't bother and keep it simple also try get some sleeping tabs as insomnia can be a horrible side.


----------



## Danny1403 (May 3, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> Mate way 2 much going on for only your 2nd cycle, if ur looking at leaning out test e 300ml pw tren e 400pw for 12 weeks is more than enough. Get caber or prami in and eat celary to help with bp.


 Its not my second mate, its my 4th my last was 500 test 350mg tren ace and anadrol. Gunna get my hands on caber. What does prami do? I hear of it but never looked into it. Will take you up on the celary tho, anadrol and tren gave me high bp last time. Once i dropped the anadrol i was fine tho


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Prami or caber 4 prolactin. But if ur getting caber that's fine. Yeah problem with tren is high bp and cholesterol but the gainz are worth it lol. I hate orals they just don't agree with me.


----------



## Danny1403 (May 3, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> Prami or caber 4 prolactin. But if ur getting caber that's fine. Yeah problem with tren is high bp and cholesterol but the gainz are worth it lol. I hate orals they just don't agree with me.


 Ahh thanks for that. lol i love anadrol, hated dbols which i tried once, looking to try tbol or var next but any real var is expensive as s**t to run


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Danny1403 said:


> Ahh thanks for that. lol i love anadrol, hated dbols which i tried once, looking to try tbol or var next but any real var is expensive as s**t to run


 I've ran dbol and var both gave me horrible pumps. Try winny instead it's cheaper than var. Tbol is one I may try if I ever decide to run a oral again lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Danny1403 said:


> Need some advice.
> 
> Just been off gym for 6 months and gone from 86kg to 70. I am going to bulk to about 80kg and then start a new cycle. Going to start buying stuff now tho in the meantime. The cycle will look like this
> 
> ...


 Looks good to me. What brands do you have access to? I don't use Tren but I'm sure others can chime in. It's all good for the most part though.


----------



## Danny1403 (May 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Looks good to me. What brands do you have access to? I don't use Tren but I'm sure others can chime in. It's all good for the most part though.


 Aburaihan test E

for the tren - i have access to rohm, dimension labs and someone reccomended androgen labs to me. Might go with that.

Boldenone - pharmacom

Could get pharmacom tren but its too pricey and i think other labs would do the job


----------



## Danny1403 (May 3, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> I've ran dbol and var both gave me horrible pumps. Try winny instead it's cheaper than var. Tbol is one I may try if I ever decide to run a oral again lol


 Alot of my mates have ran tbol and the results have been good, calf and back pumps but they said by taking taurine it helped alot with that, lol not looking forward to winnie although ive heard its good for leaning out looking dry and hard but how are the joint pains with it?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Danny1403 said:


> Aburaihan test E
> 
> for the tren - i have access to rohm, dimension labs and someone reccomended androgen labs to me. Might go with that.
> 
> ...


 Have used pharmacom EQ, it's good. As for the Tren I could not comment but as you say most labs will do the job.


----------



## Danny1403 (May 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Have used pharmacom EQ, it's good. As for the Tren I could not comment but as you say most labs will do the job.


 At what dose did you run the eq at? Yeah the tren i will just have to take my chances and hope its dosed well


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Danny1403 said:


> At what dose did you run the eq at? Yeah the tren i will just have to take my chances and hope its dosed well


 500mg, worked fine. All pharmacom gear will be spot on.


----------

